# Happy new year, and ofcourse, Begging your help on creating a scaffold



## RhettMan (Sep 27, 2013)

p.s. thanks for all the replys, and I have loved every suggestion! many many Thanks for yalls time!


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

When I started the boss man would have us nail 2x4 in the window openings with a support running at an angle down to, nothing really. Just nailed to the exterior plywood sheathing.
We would then set walkboards on them and install the soffit and fascia.
He would call it "poor man's scaffolding."
OSHA would have made their quota on him.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

builditguy said:


> When I started the boss man would have us nail 2x4 in the window openings with a support running at an angle down to, nothing really. Just nailed to the exterior plywood sheathing.
> We would then set walkboards on them and install the soffit and fascia.
> He would call it "poor man's scaffolding."
> OSHA would have made their quota on him.


Thats what I thought he was talking about. I have never seen the other home made jobs that are pictured in the thread. I also had guys just use spikes to put a 2x6 across a wall and overhang out a couple feet, then put a 2x4 brace at the outside edge down to the wall. If it didn't hit a stud they'd throw a 2x4 over the ply to carry the load. I wish I had pics, kinda tough to describe. They'd toss two or three 16' 2x12s next to each other with a piece of ply in the middle nailed down with 8s. Then have a couple guys hop up, do the trim and then throw a couple bundles of shingles on it with two guys to start the roof. The middle sagged a solid 4-6" but never snapped.


----------



## Brian2014 (Feb 6, 2014)

superseal said:


> Lean-To's kick ass...never had one fail that's for sure, but if it does, make sure you hit a drop cloth :thumbup:


:thumbup:Used Lean-To's for Hardy Plank, soffit & fascia, large window installs with double 2" x 12" to walk on up to 24ft high. Made them to use as ladders also, the triangle at the top was made with 2 x 6 and 2 x 6 diagonal braces. Once the job is done 30 minutes with a cordless screw gun we had enough scaffold to do a wall 70 ft long before changing up.:thumbsup:

http://shiptonconstruction.com


----------

